
StimulusReflex – Build reactive applications in Rails - jhund
https://docs.stimulusreflex.com/
======
jhund
GoRails has a cool video showcasing how you can use it:
[https://gorails.com/episodes/stimulus-reflex-
basics?autoplay...](https://gorails.com/episodes/stimulus-reflex-
basics?autoplay=1)

